# What Are Some of Your Favorite Books?



## semeface (Aug 5, 2014)

Inferno, Angel and Demons, Da Vinci Code


----------



## Maria00 (Jul 7, 2014)

Walden Dos, Hedda Gabler, Notre Dame of Paris, The Antichrist, fanfiction.


----------



## cl0ud (Dec 3, 2012)

Malazan Book of the Fallen - Steven Erikson (My favorite books)
The Black Company series- Glen Cook (closely following as my second favorite)
Wheel of Time - Robert Jordan
His Dark Materials - Philip Pullman 
Mistborn Series - Brandon Sanderson
The Engineer Trillogy - K.J Parker
The Gentleman Bastard Series - Scott Lynch
Farseer Trillogy and everything else by Robin Hobb
Lord of the Rings - J. R. R. Tolkien
The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant - Stephen R. Donaldson. 

Those are ones ones that I liked enough to remember about, there are others which have faded from my memory.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

The Great Gatsby, Watership Down, 1984 <3


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Favorites:
•Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë- I read this when I was 14 in the eighth grade because my mom reccomended it. At first I thought that it was kind of boring throughout Jane's childhood, but once she started working as a governess and falling for Mr. Rochester (my literary crush), at Thornfield Hall, I was totally hooked! I'm such a hopeless romantic! Besides, Jane Eyre was an amazingly inspirational heroine, and I can honestly say that she is my favorite literary heroine and role-model of all time. I really admired and could relate to her strong internal values, her independence, free-spirit, self-respect, and strength of character. Jane Eyre is how more literary heroines in YA novels of the 21st century should be written. I mean, static, clingy, and talentless Bella Swan and Edward Cullen of Twilight don't even come close to the dynamic characters of Jane Eyre and Mr. Rochester and the beautiful equality in their relationship. Additionally, Charlotte Brontë incorporates a lot of richly intertwined imagery, symbolism, foreshadowing, and mysteriouness in her writing that is quite beautiful, and a nice fresh change from the poorly written YA novels of our modern era.
• Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë-
This was kind of boring at first, and being so young it took awhile for me to get into. However, I ended up loving it! It was full of mystery, imagery, symbolism, and, of course, the somehow deeply beautiful, yet selfish and vengeful love story between Catherine Earnshaw and Heathcliff. I easily found Catherine Earnshaw to be annoying, selfish, petty, and thus, dislikable. She does, however, have some depth of character and a great capacity of love for Heathcliff that makes her kind of sympathetic. She does, however, put him on a downward spiral of sociopathic behavior, albeit through her own ignorance, which again makes her a bit sympathetic
As for Heathcliff, I could never figure out whether to love him or to hate him. I had love/hate feelings him. He was cruel, and many of his actions and decisions were unforgivable. However, I could never completely hate him because I pitied him and constantly saw him on the verge of changing for the better and then reverting right back to cruelty.
•A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens-
This book could be slow at times, but it was written beautifully, and I really admired Sydney Carton. This book was the first one to bring me to tears.

I guess my favorite book choices don't really match up with what a stereotypical ISFP is expected to choose.

Worst book(s):
•Pride and Prejudice: Elizabeth (Lizzie) Bennet was an admirable heroine with her strength, intelligence, and independence. However, I couldn't stand her love interest Mr. Darcy because of his shallowness and his petty excuses to make it up to Lizzie for calling her "not handsome enough to dance with" and then just randomly suddenly decided that he loved for. Besides, I couldn't stand the mother and her friends sitting together and their constantly shallow and rude gossiping on nearly every page of the book. The novel hardly ever has romantic connections between the two main characters. Don't get me wrong, romance and love were discussed and gossiped about quite frequently by the mother and her friends, but it hardly ever happened between the two main characters. That irritated me a lot.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Maximum ride series
His dark material trilogy
LOTR, HP
Brad Thor books 
Jason Bourne series
Chronicles of Narnia
Fahrenheit 451

And so many more


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

Fiction_
Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov (my favorite book of all time!)
_Ada or Ardor: A Family Chronicle_ by Vladimir Nabokov
_The Lover_ by Marguerite Duras_
The North China Lover_ by Marguerite Duras
_L'amour_ by Marguerite Duras
_To the End of the Land_ by David Grossman
_A Confederacy of Dunces_ by John Kennedy Toole
_Cat's Cradle_ by Kurt Vonnegut
_Norwegian Wood_ by Haruki Murakami
_The Crying of Lot 49_ by Thomas Pynchon
_The Things They Carried_ by Tim O'Brien
_1984_ by George Orwell
_The Unbearable Lightness of Being_ by Milan Kundera
_Ethan Frome_ by Edith Wharton
_The Picture of Dorian Gray_ by Oscar Wilde
_The Sun Also Rises_ by Ernest Hemingway
_One Thousand and One Nights_ by anonymous
_Around the World in 80 Days_ by Jules Verne
_The Color Purple_ by Alice Walker
_The Chosen_ by Chaim Potok
_Old Men at Midnight_ by Chaim Potok

Poetry
_What Apocalypse?_ by Marc McKee
_Walking to Martha's Vineyard_ by Franz Wright
_Mercy_ by Lucille Clifton

Nonfiction
_A Lover's Discourse: Fragments_ by Roland Barthes
_Mythologies_ by Roland Barthes
_The Diary of a Young Girl_ by Anne Frank
_Hiroshima_ by John Hersey
_The Control of Nature_ by John McPhee
_The Selfish Gene_ by Richard Dawkins

Cookbooks
_The Lowfat Jewish Vegetarian Cookbook: Healthy Traditions from Around the World_ by Debra Wasserman
_No Cholesterol Passover Recipes_ by Debra Wasserman
_Simply Vegan_ by Debra Wasserman

Children's/Young Adult Books
_The Very Hungry Caterpillar_ by Eric Carle
_Mr. Brown Can Moo! Can You?_ by Dr. Seuss
_The Cat in the Hat_ by Dr. Seuss
_The Digging-est Dog_ by Al Perkins_Serendipity_ by Stephen Cosgrove
_Buttermilk_ by Stephen Cosgrove
_Leo the Lop_ and _Leo the Lop: Tail 2_ by Stephen Cosgrove
_Where the Wild Things Are_ by Maurice Sendak
_The Velveteen Rabbit_ by Margery Williams
_Sadako and the Thousand Paper Cranes_ by Eleanor Coerr
_The Little Prince_ by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
_Tuck Everlasting_ by Natalie Babbitt
_Forbidden City_ by William Bell
_Number the Stars_ by Lois Lowry


----------

